# Here's our map!



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

You can post pictures and "shoutouts" too!

http://www.frappr.com/gopitbull


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I added myself. Cool idea Judy!:thumbsup:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Me too! Thats really cool


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

pretty cool!!!


----------



## ilovemypit (Aug 24, 2006)

Added myself to the map! That is a cool idea!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

I added myself ..


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

We added too !!!upruns:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

added
myself


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

cool! lol i did too  now try finding me hehehe.


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

cross the ocean..there I am
ciao
:roll:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Im in the cold north!!! Good idea Judy!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*Me too!*

I'm on there now too! That thing is too cool


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*how???*

I want to add our family but how do you do it? All I saw was a blank frame on the map page???


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*I added myself the other day too.*


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

There's a button that says "join" in the upper left corner.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

thats cool im on there.... the twon isnt right though....w/ its only the next town over i guess its not a big deal


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Added map to the main page of the forum so that more people will see it


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I added me (an' Tinks).


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

i added myself...way down at the bottom of the united states lol


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ok, i added myself on there!


----------



## hahnsie (Dec 25, 2008)

i just added myself too


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Call me paranoid, but as a pit bull or any bull breed owner posting your address on the internet for everyone to see including, not so nice people, Government in case of BSL and Insurance Companies is not a very good idea. Hell, I don’t even use my name. 

Cheers,
Elvisfink


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Dont worry*

I added myself, dont be so paranoid about something like that.You dont really have to put your address if you dont want to.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

not sure who AMy D is but she lives in Bellingham Wa. I was just there for xmas, my dad moved up there this past aug.


so whoever u are Amy D, HOLLA!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm added!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok maybe it's just me but when I click on the link it goes to a yahoo page and says it can't be found....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok I found it...hehehe

Frappr Maps - MyFrappr - Personal Maps for Friends


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am new here but I figured hey why not.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Im on there too, the lonely canadian lol. Cool!


----------



## junbugg603 (Apr 4, 2009)

to every body that loves pits


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

cooool i added myself


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i added myself,
im so far from you all


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Feari that's why we have a wonderful place like this to keep us in touch


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> Feari that's why we have a wonderful place like this to keep us in touch


true!!!
gopitbull.com 
and passport+plane ! hahaha!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

purty kool i added pike on there too  south carolina! !


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

just added me and Chino!!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

*YAY*

Added myself! :clap::clap:


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

He he...pretty kool...I just added myself to it as well.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

weve added ourselves.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm slow, but I added myself too! Thanks Judy for gettin this map started, and to all the GP members who keep it goin!!


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

added- Houston TX


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't get it to load the page


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I can't get it to load the page


Neither could I!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

me eitherrr...I wanted to see it too


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

it wouldnt load for me


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

wont load for me??????


----------



## NewBully (Oct 2, 2010)

Did yall get rid of the map?


----------

